# Cherub slow flow through grouphead and when filling - pump problem ?



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

I just started descaling my cherub as I thought my problem was likely to be caused by loose scale.

But I noticed that when I filled the water tank with descaler and switched on to fill the boiler, it aborted with the low water alarm.

Now, this is not unusual - in the past it has always timed out once, with me needing to flick the switch off/on to initiate a second fill cycle. But this time, it took a third cycle.

I think this indicates that I need a new pump rather than descaling? Where's the best source for pumps, Fracino themselves?


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

EDITED again: There is no water flowing out down the front nozzle or back into the water tank when attempting to draw water through the grouphead.


----------



## gwapenut (Nov 5, 2011)

If I disconnect the flexible braided piping and let the pump push water through that, I get a flow of about 450ml per minute.

Through the group head, I get about 200ml per minute.

The coil vertically above the pump seems to have no magnetic field outside when the machine is attempting to fill. It has a resistance of 1.2k across the blue/purple terminals.

I connected the pump to a pressure gauge and it's only 6 bar! So mystery solved ... is it an ULKA EX5 I need? Fracino themselves said model E, EP40, but I've heard recommendations here for the EX5.


----------

